# Αντιδάνεια της ελληνικής γλώσσας



## nickel (Sep 13, 2009)

Θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να συγκεντρώσουμε σε ένα νήμα τα αντιδάνεια της Ελληνικής, δηλαδή τις ελληνικές λέξεις που πέρασαν ως δάνεια σε μία ή περισσότερες άλλες γλώσσες και ύστερα επέστρεψαν στη γλώσσα μας με αλλαγμένη μορφή ή / και σημασία, π.χ. _καναπές_ από το _κωνώπιον_ (ανάκλιντρο με κουνουπιέρα), _μπουντρούμι_ από το _bodrum_ από τον _ιππόδρομο_. Αφορμή στάθηκε το άρθρο του καθηγητή Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη στο σημερινό Βήμα.

*Λεξιλογικοί «Νόστοι»*

Ο «νόστος», η επιστροφή στην πατρίδα (από το ρήμα _νέομαι _«επιστρέφω»), δεν χαρακτήρισε μόνο «τη γλυκιά προσμονή τής επιστροφής στην πατρίδα» που κατέληξε στο _νόστιμος_, αλλά έδωσε και «τον ψυχικό πόνο που γεννάει αυτή η προσμονή», τη _νοσταλγία_. Και ήταν μάλιστα οι Γάλλοι που κατέφυγαν στις ελληνικές λεξιλογικές πηγές, πλάσσοντας πρώτοι αυτοί το άλγος τού νόστου, το nostalgie. Έτσι, από άλλο δρόμο, η λέξη επέστρεψε στη «λεξιλογική πατρίδα» της.

Η επιστροφή μιας λέξης ως δανείου στη γλώσσα από την οποία ξεκίνησε χαρακτηρίζεται ως *αντι-δάνειο*, ως επιστροφή δανείου, ως επιστροφή μιας λέξης στη γλώσσα στην οποία γεννήθηκε. Από τις πιο αποκαλυπτικές διαδικασίες λειτουργίας τής γλώσσας στο πεδίο συνάντησης των λαών και των πολιτισμών είναι τα αντιδάνεια. Συνιστούν μαρτυρίες τής περιπέτειας στη ζωή των λέξεων και μαζί παραδείγματα τού πόσο αυτά τα κατεξοχήν πνευματικά δημιουργήματα, που είναι οι λέξεις, εξελίσσονται εννοιολογικά περνώντας από γλώσσα σε γλώσσα, από λαό σε λαό, για να ξαναγυρίσουν συχνά στον τόπο καταγωγής τους πραγματοποιώντας έτσι τον «λεξιλογικό νόστο» τους.

Ποιος περίμενε λ.χ. ότι η σχολαστικότατη έννοια που δηλώνει η αρχαία ελληνική λέξη *γραμματική *θα επέστρεφε μετά από αιώνες στη σημερινή ελληνική γλώσσα ως *γκλάμουρ*! Με συνήθη γέφυρα τη λατινική γλώσσα η λέξη πέρασε από τα Ελληνικά στα παλαιά Γαλλικά κι από κει στην παλαιά Αγγλική, όπου η αρχική σημασία «γραμματική», ως γνώση των ολίγων μορφωμένων, πήρε τον χαρακτήρα «τής απόκρυφης γνώσης» και, κατ΄ επέκταση, «τής μαγείας», για να εξελιχθεί μέσω τής Σκωτικής (glammar) στη σημασία «μαγική ομορφιά» (19ος αι.) και κατόπιν —με τη μορφή glamour— σε «γοητεία, αίγλη» με την οποία και επανήλθε στην Ελληνική.

Μια άλλη ενδιαφέρουσα εξέλιξη είχε η αρχαία ελληνική λέξη *ποινή*. Μέσω πάλι τής Λατινικής και τής παλαιάς Νορμανδικής, το ελληνικό _ποινή _κατέληξε στο αγγλ. _penalty_, για να επιστρέψει (ως αντιδάνειο) στην Ελληνική ως *πέναλτι*, όρος στο ποδόσφαιρο!

Δεν «θα ’κοβε το κεφάλι του» κανείς ότι το ιταλικότατο *πιάτσα *δεν μπορεί να έχει σχέση με Ελληνικά; Ε, λοιπόν, το _πιάτσα _ξεκίνησε από το (ήδη αρχαίο) ελληνικό *πλατεία *(ενν. _οδός _), θηλ. τού επιθέτου _πλατύς_, μέσω τού λατιν. platea («φαρδύς δρόμος» μέσα στην πόλη), πέρασε στην Ιταλική ως piazza (αρχικά plaza), απ΄ όπου ήδη στα μεσαιωνικά χρόνια επέστρεψε στην Ελληνική ως _πιάτσα_.

Η έκπληξη κορυφώνεται στην προέλευση τής λ. *γόνδολα*. Μεταφράζω τι γράφεται σχετικά στο εγκυρότερο λεξικό τής Αγγλικής, στο _Random House Webster's College Dictionary_, λήμμα gondola: «[εισήλθε στην Αγγλική το] 1540-50 από την Ιταλική, που πάει πίσω στα Βενετσιάνικα, πιθανόν από μεσαιωνικό ελληνικό _κοντούρα _«μικρό ακτοπλοϊκό σκάφος», θηλ. τού επιθ. _κόντουρος _«κοντός, κυριολ. σκάφος με ουρά» από το όψιμο ελληνικό *κοντός *+ ελλ. *-ουρος *από το ελλην. *ουρά *». Σκάφος, λοιπόν, με κοντή ουρά η ιταλ. gondola (γόνδολα) ξαναγύρισε στην Ελληνική ως γόνδολα!

Κι επειδή δεν νοείται καλοκαίρι χωρίς το γαλλικότατο *πλαζ *(γαλλ. plage), ας παρακολουθήσουμε την ετυμολογία τής λέξης. Ήλθε από το γαλλ. plage, δάνειο από ιταλ. piaggia «πλαγιά-ακρογιαλιά», που προήλθε από μεσαιωνικό λατινικό plagia «επικλινές έδαφος», το οποίο ανάγεται στο αρχ. ελλην. *πλάγια* (τα), «πλευρές» (κυρίως στρατιωτικός όρος), ουδ. τού επιθ. _πλάγιος_.

Και βέβαια δεν νοείται καλοκαίρι χωρίς *τουρισμό *και *τουρ *(ομόρριζα τα *τουρνέ *και *τουρνουά *). Αλλά πόσο γνωστό είναι στους μη ειδικούς ότι όλες αυτές οι γαλλικές λέξεις (tour, tourisme, tourne, tournoi) που πέρασαν στην Ελληνική (στην Αγγλική και σε άλλες γλώσσες) είναι προϊόν δανεισμού από την ελλην. λέξη *τόρνος*. Αυτή η αρχαία ελλην. λέξη, μέσω πάλι τής Λατινικής (tornus και ρ. tornare «γυρίζω τον τροχό, τον τόρνο»), έδωσε το γαλλ. tourner «περιστρέφω, γυρίζω» απ΄ όπου το tour. Έτσι ο _τόρνος _επέστρεψε στην Ελληνική ως _τουρ_.

Ο κατάλογος τέτοιων λέξεων (αντιδανείων) είναι μακρός και ο σχολιασμός θα έπαιρνε πολλές σελίδες. Εδώ θα δώσω μερικές νύξεις μόνο. Θα αναφέρω ότι το *γάμπα *και το *ζαμπόν *ξεκίνησαν από το ελλην. _καμπή_! Το *γαρύφαλλο* από το _καρυόφυλλο_, ο *τζίρος* από το _γύρος_, το *μασίφ *από το _μάζα_ , το *κάλμα *από το _καύμα_, ο *καναπές* από το _κωνώπιον _(_κώνωψ _), το *κανόνι* από το _κάννη_, το *καντίνα *από το _κανθός_, το *κορδόνι *από το _χορδή_, το *κουπόνι *από το _κόλαφος _(_κόλαφος _- όψιμο λατ. _colaphus- _παλ. γαλλ. _colp _- _coup _), το *κρετίνος *από το _Χριστιανός_, τα *λαζάνια *από το αρχ. _λάσανον_ («τρίποδας ως βάση αγγείων και δοχείων»), το *λατέρνα *από το _λαμπτήρ_ , η *μάντολα *από το _αμύγδαλο_, η *μαρμελάδα *από το _μελίμηλο_, το *μπαρούτι *από το _πυρίτις_, τα *μπόρα *και *μπουρίνι *από το *βορράς*, τα *μπαλλέτο* - *μπάλλος *από το αρχ. _βαλλίζω_, το *μπουάτ *από το _πυξίς _(«κουτί»), το *μπουτίκ *από το _αποθήκη_, ο *συνδικαλισμός* από το _σύνδικος_, το *ταξί *από το _ταξίμετρο, _το *σενάριο *από το _σκηνή_, η *πόζα *από το _παύσις _κ.λπ. Αυτά είναι μερικά ενδεικτικά μόνο παραδείγματα.

Επειδή υπάρχει κίνδυνος να σκεφθεί κανείς πως πρόκειται για «φτειαχτές ετυμολογίες» (παρετυμολογίες) κατά το πρότυπο τού Έλληνα πατέρα τής Βαρδάλου στο «Γάμος α λα Ελληνικά»!..., σπεύδω να διασαφήσω ότι τα παραδείγματα προέρχονται από τον χώρο τής επιστημονικής ετυμολογίας και βρίσκονται σε όλα τα αξιόπιστα ετυμολογικά λεξικά ή ερμηνευτικά λεξικά με ετυμολογία. Για όσες λέξεις έχουν σχέση με την Αγγλική μια πρόχειρη ματιά στο Λεξικό που ανέφερα (Random Ηouse - Webster) ή άλλα συναφή Λεξικά θα πείσει τον αναγνώστη περί τής αληθείας των λεγομένων.​

Ήταν ευχάριστη έκπληξη το γεγονός ότι διατηρήθηκαν οι «σχολικές» ορθογραφίες σε κάποια αντιδάνεια (και δεν επαναλήφθηκε η άποψη ότι πρέπει να καθρεφτίζουν την ελληνική τους ορθογραφία). Δεν είχαμε, δηλαδή, *καννόνι και *τζύρος, αν και οι σχολικές είναι *γαρίφαλο* και *μπαλέτο / μπάλος*. Έκπληξη (αν και όχι το ίδιο ευχάριστη) ήταν και η _γόνδολα_, όπου και τα αμερικάνικα λεξικά λένε «πιθανόν», το ίδιο και το ΛΝΕΓ, ενώ στο ΛΚΝ έχουμε _διαφορετική_ ετυμολόγηση: λόγ. αντδ. < βεν. gondola (ορθογρ. δαν.) < μσνλατ. *condua < ελνστ. κόνδυ 'ποτήρι, βάζο', πληθ. κόνδυα (ή και με επίδρ. του υποκορ. κονδύλιον). Δεν μπορούμε, λοιπόν, να πούμε με σιγουριά: «Σκάφος, λοιπόν, με κοντή ουρά...».

Αλλά έχουμε να πούμε πολλά για τα αντιδάνεια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 13, 2009)

Τα ιταλικά μου φτάνουν ίσα-ίσα να καταλάβω ότι εδώ αναφέρονται και οι δύο πιθανές ελληνόφερτες ετυμολογικές προελεύσεις για τη γόνδολα.
Το ιταλικό ετυμολογικό λεξικό το βρήκα (μαζί με άλλα) εδώ, σε κάτι μακρινούς συγγενείς (lexilogos είπατε);


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2009)

Το OED αναφέρει απλώς ότι η αγγλική _gondola_ προέρχεται από την ιταλική _gondola_, «of obscure origin». Και παραπέμπει σε Diez, Körting και λοιπούς, χωρίς να αναφέρει τι λένε (π.χ. ο Diez γράφει για το _κόνδυ_ ή για «O.L. gondus = scyphus patera»). Άλλοι (Ayto, Partridge, Klein) μεταφέρουν (και) την άποψη του Prati:

The gondola, the narrow boat used on Venetian canals, gets its name from the way it rocks gently in the water. Italian _gondola_ is an adaptation of _gondolà_, a word meaning ‘roll, rock’ in the Rhaeto-Romanic dialect of Friuli, in northeastern Italy (Rhaeto-Romanic is a cover term for a group of Romance-language dialects spoken in southern Switzerland, northern Italy, and the Tyrol). (Ayto)

It from Venetian, cither (B & W) a dim from Gr _kondu_, a vase (cf, sem, OF-F vaisseau, E vessel, q.v. at VASE), or, more prob (Prati), imitative of the craft’s motion, from Venetian *_gondolare_, to undulate, perh an alteration of _dondolare_, to rock or swing, vi _dondolarsi_. (The ML gondula occurs, at Venice, before the year 1094.) (Partridge)


----------



## sarant (Sep 14, 2009)

Ο Μπ. έχει ξαναγράψει για αντιδάνεια στο Βήμα, πριν από 12 χρόνια, ένα αρκετά παρόμοιο άρθρο. Όλα όσα λέει παραπάνω είναι σωστά, με επιφυλάξεις για τη γόνδολα και για το καντίνα < κανθός που δεν το δέχονται όλοι οι ετυμολόγοι. Επιμέρους μελετητές έχουν εκφράσει ενστάσεις και για άλλα, αλλά η πλειοψηφία των πηγών δέχονται ελληνική αρχή σε όλες τις παραπάνω λέξεις (πλην καντίνας). 

Εδώ έχω κάμποσα άρθρα για αντιδάνεια
http://www.sarantakos.com/antidaneia.html
μεταξύ των οποίων και σχολιασμό στο προηγούμενο άρθρο του Μπ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2009)

Οι *αμμωνίτες* ήταν μαλάκια που εξαφανίστηκαν πριν από 65 εκατομμύρια χρόνια. Έχουν, ωστόσο, βρεθεί άφθονα απολιθώματά τους και έχει διαπιστωθεί ότι υπήρχε μια τόσο μεγάλη ποικιλία ειδών που ο μεσοζωικός αιώνας επονομάστηκε και «αιώνας των αμμωνιτών». Από πού πήραν το όνομά τους;

Για πάνω από χίλια χρόνια, ο *Άμμων* ήταν «ο βασιλιάς των θεών» της Αιγύπτου (όπου τον έλεγαν Αμούν και Αμούν-Ρα όταν ταυτίστηκε με τον θεό Ρα). Η λατρεία του μεταδόθηκε και σε γειτονικές χώρες. Από τον 4ο αιώνα π.Χ. ήταν γνωστός και στην Ελλάδα ως Ζευς-Άμμων, υπέρτατος βασιλιάς των θεών. Το *Αμμώνειον*, το μαντείο του Άμμωνα στην όαση Σιβά της λυβικής ερήμου, ανταγωνιζόταν σε φήμη τα μαντεία των Δελφών και της Δωδώνης και είναι περίφημη η επίσκεψη του Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου στο μαντείο όπως την περιγράφει ο Πλούταρχος.

Ως θεός της γονιμότητας με ιερό ζώο το κριάρι, ο Άμμων εμφανίζεται συχνά στα τεχνουργήματα της εποχής να φέρει στο κεφάλι του τα στριφτά κέρατα κριαριού. Έτσι δόθηκε στους αμμωνίτες αυτό το όνομα — επειδή θύμιζαν τα κέρατα στο κεφάλι του Άμμωνα.

Αλλά και η *αμμωνία* (το αέριο που παράγεται ελεύθερα σε όλα τα δημόσια ουρητήρια) πήρε το όνομά της από τον θεό Άμμωνα. Για την ακρίβεια, το _αμμωνιακό άλας_ (λατ. _sal Ammoniacus_, αγγλικά _sal ammoniac_ και από αυτό, _ammonia_ από Σουηδό χημικό (το 1782) και _αμμωνία_ στα ελληνικά) ονομάστηκε έτσι από την περιοχή του Αμμωνείου, του μαντείου του Άμμωνα, όπου υπήρχε άφθονη παραγωγή του από την αποσύνθεση της κοπριάς της καμήλας. Οι αμμωνίτες είχαν πάρει το λατινικό τους όνομα, _Ammonitae_, λίγα χρόνια νωρίτερα (1758).

_Αμμωνίτες_ ή _Αμμανίτες_ θα βρούμε και στην Παλαιά Διαθήκη. Ήταν ένας ληστρικός και φιλοπόλεμος λαός, μόνιμα σε πόλεμο με τους Εβραίους. Γενάρχης τους ήταν ο Αμμών ή Αμμάν, γιος τού Λωτ. Για πρωτεύουσά τους είχαν την πόλη Ραββάθ, που κατέκτησε αργότερα ο Πτολεμαίος ο Φιλάδελφος και τη μετονόμασε σε Φιλαδέλφεια. Σήμερα ονομάζεται Αμμάν (Αμάν) και είναι η πρωτεύουσα τής Ιορδανίας.

Έχει σημασία, στη συζήτηση για τα αντιδάνεια, ότι στην περίπτωση της _αμμωνίας_ γνωρίζουμε την προέλευση του ξένου όρου (_ammonia_), ότι έχει, μακρινή έστω, σχέση με τον τρόπο που μετέγραψαν οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες τον θεό των Αιγυπτίων, οπότε διατηρούμε στην «αμμωνία» την ορθογραφία της ελληνικής λέξης — τόσο το «ω» όσο και το διπλό σύμφωνα.







*Αμμωνίτης, Άμμωνας και Μέγας Αλέξανδρος*​


----------



## Zazula (Dec 25, 2009)

sarant said:


> Ο Μπ. έχει ξαναγράψει για αντιδάνεια στο Βήμα, πριν από 12 χρόνια, ένα αρκετά παρόμοιο άρθρο. Όλα όσα λέει παραπάνω είναι σωστά, με επιφυλάξεις για τη γόνδολα και για το καντίνα < κανθός που δεν το δέχονται όλοι οι ετυμολόγοι.


To ΕΛΝΕΓ (2009) για την _καντίνα_ λέει ότι *ίσως* να είναι αντιδάνειο [ << _κανθός_ ]. Για τη _γόνδολα_ τη δίνει ως αντιδάνειο από το _κόντουρος_, αλλά προσθέτει ότι υπάρχουν και υποθέσεις για αναγωγή (1) στο ελλ. _κόνδυ_, αλλά και (2) στο λατ. _cūnula_ < _cūna_, την οποία χαρακτηρίζει «λιγότερο πιθανή».


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2010)

Έχουν την τιμητική τους αυτό τον καιρό τα αντιδάνεια. Στο ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου όλο και γίνεται κάποια σχετική κουβέντα (άλλωστε στον συνονόματο αρέσουν τα ταξίδια των λέξεων), οπότε στο σύνδεσμο που έδωσε παραπάνω προσθέτω και σύνδεσμο για τα νήματα του ιστολογίου του με ετικέτα «αντιδάνεια». Υπάρχει πάντα και το πρόσφατο βιβλίο του, _Οι λέξεις έχουν τη δική τους ιστορία_.

Πριν από μερικούς μήνες κυκλοφόρησε επίσης το _Ταξίδι των λέξεων_ της Άννας Ιορδανίδου (Εκδόσεις Άσπρη Λέξη) ενώ στο ΕΛΝΕΓ υπάρχει πεντασέλιδος συγκεντρωτικός κατάλογος αντιδανείων (με την ιστορία του καθενός αναλυτικά στα αντίστοιχα λήμματα). Δεν ξέρω πόσο πλήρης είναι ο κατάλογος, πάντως περιλαμβάνει μέχρι και το _οργκανάιζερ_! Στις σελίδες της Πύλης για την ελληνική γλώσσα, εκεί που φιλοξενείται το ΛΚΝ, μπορεί να βρει κανείς με αναζήτηση για «αντδ.» όλα τα αντιδάνεια του λεξικού. Τα τύπωσα όλα μαζί στο συνημμένο PDF.

Τα ταξίδια των λέξεων είναι πάντα σαγηνευτικές ιστορίες — τόσο σαγηνευτικές που πολλοί είναι πρόθυμοι να χάψουν πετυχημένες παρετυμολογίες και να τρέχουν μετά οι φιλότιμοι ερευνητές και οι επιστήμονες να αποκαταστήσουν την αλήθεια. Το διαδίκτυο φιλοξενεί τα παραμύθια χιλίων και μιας Χαλιμάδων — όχι για την ιστορία των ελληνικών μόνο λέξεων. Γι’ αυτό, αν σας ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο η επιστημονική ακρίβεια από το χαριτωμένο ben trovato, φροντίστε να αντλείτε την πληροφόρησή σας από μία τουλάχιστον αξιόπιστη πηγή, να τη διασταυρώνετε και, αν βλέπετε και κάποιον δισταγμό, κάποιο «πιθ.», καλύτερα να κρατάτε μικρό καλάθι.

Αντιγράφω από την Εισαγωγή του ΛΚΝ (σελ. κα΄ του έντυπου λεξικού):
Υπάρχουν ακόμη δύο κατηγορίες δανείων που παρουσιάζουν κάποια ιδιαίτερη σχέση προς την ιστορία της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Η πρώτη είναι λέξεις που από κάποια παλιότερη περίοδο της ελληνικής πέρασαν σε άλλες γλώσσες και επιστρέψανε αργότερα, συνήθως με αλλαγμένη μορφή και σημασία = αντιδάνεια (αντδ., π.χ. _καναπές_). Τα περισσότερα αντιδάνεια έχουν λαϊκή προέλευση και ο αριθμός τους είναι μικρός. Σπάνια χαρακτηρίζονται αντιδάνεια λόγιες λέξεις (π.χ. _αμμωνία, εγκυκλοπαίδεια_). (Αντιδάνεια μπορεί να εντοπιστούν και σε παλιότερη περίοδο της ιστορίας της γλώσσας, π.χ. ελληνιστικό _γραικός_.)

Τη δεύτερη κατηγορία αποτελούν λέξεις δημιουργημένες για φιλοσοφικές, επιστημονικές, τεχνολογικές κ.ά. ανάγκες στις νεότερες γλώσσες ή στα νεολατινικά (νλατ.) με βάση αρχαία ελληνικά γλωσσικά στοιχεία ή με συνδυασμό ελληνικών και λατινικών, στη δεύτερη περίπτωση ως «υβριδικοί σχηματισμοί». Οι λέξεις αυτές πέρασαν στη συνέχεια στα νέα ελληνικά (π.χ. _ζωολογία, ηλεκτρολογία, θεϊσμός, θερμοδυναμική, ιδεαλισμός, κοινωνιολογία, σοσιαλισμός_).​

Στο σημείο αυτό δεν με ενδιαφέρουν τόσο οι ωραίες και μαγικές ιστορίες με τα ταξίδια των λέξεων. Θα ήθελα να εξετάσουμε συγκεντρωτικά το θέμα της ορθογραφίας που δημιούργησε η άποψη του καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη για την ετυμολογική ορθογραφία των αντιδανείων. 

Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση που αναφέρεται παραπάνω, στην περίπτωση των ελληνογενών όρων, έχουμε όρους των οποίων αναγνωρίζουμε τα δομικά υλικά, οπότε τους μεταφέρουμε στην ελληνική αποκαθιστώντας την ελληνική μορφή και ορθογραφία. Δεν λείπουν τα προβλήματα: η γνωστή ιστορία με την _ορθοπαιδική_ / _ορθοπεδική_, _polypectomy_ σαν _πολυπεκτομή_ αντί για _πολυποδεκτομή_, _ιονισμός_, _ιονιστής, ιονόσφαιρα_ κ.λπ. αντί για _ιοντισμός_, _ιοντιστής, ιοντόσφαιρα_. _Χρωμόσωμα_ ή _χρωματόσωμα_; _Κολοσκόπηση_ ή _κολονοσκόπηση_ (γαλλικό _coloscopie_, αγγλικό _colonoscopy_); Η osmosis, πάλι, είναι κανονική τρικλοποδιά και γράφουν *_όσμωση_ την _ώσμωση_. (Και, ναι, πρέπει να μαζέψουμε κάποια μέρα σε ένα νήμα τους ελληνογενείς πονοκεφάλους.)

Για τα αντιδάνεια γράφει στο ΛΚΝ (βλ. παραπάνω): «Τα περισσότερα αντιδάνεια έχουν λαϊκή προέλευση και ο αριθμός τους είναι μικρός. Σπάνια χαρακτηρίζονται αντιδάνεια λόγιες λέξεις (π.χ. αμμωνία, εγκυκλοπαίδεια)». Όπως και στους ελληνογενείς όρους, στα λόγια αντιδάνεια έχει αναγνωριστεί η απώτερη ελληνική προέλευση και αποκαθίσταται η ελληνική ορθογραφία, π.χ. _αμμωνία_, _βαρύτονος_ (ο τραγουδιστής, από το ιταλικό _baritono_), _εγκυκλοπαίδεια_ (που είναι και δεν είναι αντιδάνειο αφού βασίστηκε σε εσφαλμένη αντιγραφή τού «εγκύκλιος παιδεία»), _διαπασών_, _εξωτικός_.

Για τις παρακάτω λέξεις το ΛΝΕΓ και το ΕΛΝΕΓ προτείνουν διαφορετικές γραφές από εκείνες που θα βρούμε στο ΛΚΝ (αντιγράφω από τον κατάλογο του ΕΛΝΕΓ και προσθέτω την τέταρτη στήλη):



*Απώτερη ελληνική προέλευση*
|
*Άμεση ξένη προέλευση*
|
*Αντιδάνειο*
(ΛΝΕΓ/ΕΛΝΕΓ)|
*Απλοποιημένη γραφή*
(ΛΚΝ)
ελνστ.
_καρυόφυλλο_
|παλ. ιταλ.
_garofalo_
|γαρύφαλλο|γαρίφαλο
αρχ.
_γάμμα_
|ιταλ.
_gamma_
|γκάμμα | γκάμα
αρχ.
_κόμμι_
|ιταλ.
_gomma_
|γόμμα | γόμα
αρχ.
_Γραικός_
|βεν.
_grego_
|γραίγος | γρέγος
ελνστ.
_ξηρίον_
|γαλλ.
_élixir_
|ελιξήριο | ελιξίριο
αρχ.
_κάνναβις_
|ιταλ.
_canavaccio_
|κανναβάτσο | καναβάτσο
αρχ.
_κάννα / κάννη_
|μεσν. λατ.
_cannata_
|καννάτα | κανάτα
αρχ.
_κάννα / κάννη_
|ιταλ.
_canella_
|καννέλα | κανέλα
αρχ.
_κάννα / κάννη_
|ιταλ.
_cannone_
|καννόνι | κανόνι
αρχ.
_κάννα / κάννη_
|υστλατ.
_cannula_
|κάννουλα | κάνουλα
ελνστ.
_καρωτόν_
|ιταλ.
_carota_
|καρώτο | καρότο
αρχ.
_κόλλα_
|γαλλ.
_collage_
|κολλάζ | κολάζ
αρχ.
_κόλλα_
|γαλλ.
_collant_
|κολλάν | κολάν
αρχ.
_κορώνη_
|ιταλ.
_corona_
|κορώνα | κορόνα
αρχ.
_κρίκος_
/ ελνστ.
_κίρκος_
|λατ.
_circellus / circulus_
|κρικέλλι | κρικέλι
αρχ.
_βαλλίζω_
|προβηγκ.
_balada_
|μπαλλάντα | μπαλάντα
αρχ.
_βαλλίζω_
|γαλλ.
_baladeur_
|μπαλλαντέρ | μπαλαντέρ
αρχ.
_βαλλίζω_
|ιταλ.
_ballerina_
|μπαλλαρίνα | μπαλαρίνα
αρχ.
_βαλλίζω_
|ιταλ.
_balletto_
|μπαλλέτο | μπαλέτο
αρχ.
_βαλλίζω_
|ιταλ.
_ballo_
|μπάλλος | μπάλος
αρχ.
_φάλ(λ)αινα_
|ιταλ.
_balena_
|μπαναίλα | μπανέλα
ελνστ.
_όρυζα_
|ιταλ.
_risotto_
|ρυζότο | ριζότο
αρχ.
_σίφων, -ωνος_
|γαλλ.
_siphon_
|σιφώνι | σιφόνι
αρχ.
_σκευάριον_
|μεσν. λατ.
_sceurum / scebrum_
|σκευρώνω | σκεβρώνω
αρχ.
_σπείρα_
|γαλλ.
_spiral_
|σπειράλ | σπιράλ
ελνστ.
_*στριγξ_
|υστλατ.
_*strigula_
|στρίγγλα | στρίγκλα
αρχ.
_τύφος_
|παλ. βεν.
_stufado_
|στυφάδο | στιφάδο
αρχ.
_σύνθεσις_
|αγγλ.
_synthesizer_
|συνθεσάιζερ | σινθεσάιζερ
ελνστ.
_γύρος_
|ιταλ.
_giro_
/ βεν.
_ziro_
|τζύρος | τζίρος
αρχ.
_θύννος_
|ιταλ.
_tonno_
|τόννος | τόνος
ελνστ.
_κηρωτό_
|ιταλ.
_cerotto_
|τσηρώτο | τσιρότο
μεσν.
_τσιγγάνος_
|τουρκ.
_çingene_
|τσιγγούνης | τσιγκούνης
αρχ.
_φυτόν_
|τουρκ.
_fidan_
|φυντάνι | φιντάνι 
(Συνεχίζεται)


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2010)

(Συνέχεια)

Στον κατάλογο του παραπάνω πίνακα υπάρχουν λέξεις που είχαν τις μη απλοποιημένες ορθογραφίες πριν από την απλοποίηση και έτσι τις βρίσκαμε στα λεξικά — με ή χωρίς τις απλοποιημένες ορθογραφίες (π.χ. _γαρύφαλλο, κορώνα, ελιξήριο, καρώτο, φυντάνι_). Για κάποιες άλλες, οι ετυμολογικές ορθογραφίες δημιουργούν υβριδικά τέρατα, ιδίως όταν τα σύμφωνα της ξένης μορφής παντρεύονται με φωνήεντα της ελληνικής, με αποτέλεσμα τύποι όπως _τσηρώτο_, _τζύρος_ ή _σπειράλ_ να μην είναι ούτε ξένοι ούτε ελληνικοί. Αυτό βέβαια ισχύει και για το _γαρύφαλλο_ (τι σχέση έχει το «γαρυ» με το καρύδι και το «φαλλο» με το φύλλο;), αλλά μια χαρά καριέρα είχε και εξακολουθεί να έχει, αν κρίνει κανείς από τα διαδικτυακά ευρήματα, αλλά και τόσους με επώνυμο _Γαρύφαλλος_ (καθώς και το τραγούδι των Πελόμα Μποκιού, προ απλοποίησης κι αυτό).

Γράφει ο Dr Moshe σχετικά:
Προβλήματα προκαλούν τα αντιδάνεια της Ελληνικής ή μερικοί ελληνογενείς ξένοι όροι, που συχνά επιστρέφουν στη γλώσσα με εντελώς αλλοιωμένη μορφή. Οι περιπτώσεις δεν είναι όμοιες. Επί παραδείγματι, οι γραφές _γλυκερίνη, κορώνα, τόννος_ (το ψάρι), _φυντάνι_ δεν ενοχλούν, ενώ το _ρωδάκινο_, το _καρώτο_ ή το _τσηρώτο_ και μερικά άλλα μοιάζουν «δυσκολοχώνευτα». Φρονώ ότι η αιτία έγκειται στην οπτική συσχέτιση των αντιδανείων με ήδη υπάρχουσες λέξεις, οι οποίες ασκούν ισχυρή επίδραση. Οι λέξεις _γλυκός_, _κορωνίδα_, _φυτό_ συσχετίζονται εύκολα με τα ανωτέρω αντιδάνεια, ενώ η παρουσία των ομοήχων _τόνος_ (σημείο τονισμού) και _τόνος_ (μονάδα βάρους) διευκολύνει τη διαφοροποίηση από το ομώνυμο ψάρι (_τόννος_). Από την άλλη πλευρά, θα ήταν αδύνατον να επικρατήσει η γραφή _πηλώτος_ (αντί _πιλότος_), μολονότι είναι βεβαιωμένο ότι πρόκειται για αντιδάνειο που ανάγεται σε τύπο *_πηδώτης_ «πηδαλιούχος», σχηματιζόμενο από το ομηρικό _πηδόν_ «κουπί, πηδάλιο». Ασφαλώς, η ελληνογενής άκλιτη λέξη _εστέτ_ θα απλογραφηθεί: είναι απροσάρμοστο δάνειο και δεν μπορεί να κριθεί με τους όρους των υπολοίπων. ​
Στα απροσάρμοστα θα πρέπει να προσθέσουμε τη _μελόντικα_ (που δεν θα τη γράψουμε *_μελώντικα_), την _κομεντί_ (όχι *_κωμεντί_) και την _κομέντια ντελ άρτε_. Αλλά γιατί είναι πιο ευπροσάρμοστο το _σπειράλ_; Όταν ο φίλτατος Dr Moshe παραδέχεται ότι «ήταν αδύνατον να επικρατήσει η γραφή _πηλώτος_ αντί _πιλότος_» σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι θέμα αρχής αλλά πιθανοτήτων επικράτησης; Όμως, αν είναι θέμα απήχησης, τόσα χρόνια που υπάρχει η πρόταση στο τραπέζι δεν είχαν πολύ καλύτερη τύχη οι υπόλοιπες ορθογραφίες (π.χ. _τζύρος_, _τσηρώτο_) αν εξαιρέσουμε τα κατάλοιπα του παρελθόντος (π.χ. _γαρύφαλλο_, _μπαλλαρίνα_).

Δεν είναι, βέβαια, θέμα δημοφιλίας (αν και, στο τέλος, στην αγορά κρίνονται όλα). Είναι κι άλλα τα προβλήματα. Αν δεν τα δούμε σαν δάνεια ίδια με όλα τ’ άλλα, δημιουργούμε στα καλά καθούμενα νέα δεδομένα: εκεί που έχουμε συνηθίσει το _μπισκότο_ και το _βαρελότο_, με το _καρώτο_ και το _τσηρώτο_ φτιάχνουμε από το πουθενά (διότι μη μου πείτε ότι είναι ξαδέρφι τού –_ωτός_) κι ένα νέο παραγωγικό επίθημα –_ώτο_. Ή νέα θέματα, ανύπαρκτα ως τώρα, όπως το «φυντ» στο _φυντάνι_ (ξαδερφάκι τού «φυτ» αυτό). Άστε που θα πρέπει να θυμόμαστε ποια «μπαλ» συνδέονται με το «βαλλίζω» για να τους διπλασιάζουμε το «λ» (και, όχι, δεν έχει σημασία που το _baladeur_ το γράφουν οι Γάλλοι με ένα «l», ας πρόσεχαν· η λέξη τώρα ξαναβρίσκει τις ρίζες της αν τη γράψουμε _μπαλλαντέρ_).

Κι εγώ έχω πει ότι θα ήθελα τον _τόννο_ με δύο «ν», όχι για να μου θυμίζει τον «θύννο», αλλά επειδή γελάω όταν διαβάζω για «τόνους τόνου». Ταυτόχρονα, θεωρώ απίθανο να ξεχωρίσουμε κάποτε την _κόλα χαρτιού_ από την _κόλλα που κολλάει_. Αλλά ας αφήσουμε ήσυχη την απλοποίηση με τη λογική της, ακόμα κι αν μας ενοχλεί σε ένα-δυο σημεία. Είναι λιγότερα τα προβλήματα από όσα δημιουργούν η νεκρανάσταση ετυμολογιών, η σύνδεση σημερινών λέξεων με τυμπανιαία πτώματα και η δημιουργία λέξεων-ζόμπι και υβριδικών τεράτων.


*Ανακεφαλαίωση*
Ανάμεσα στα δάνεια από ξένες γλώσσες υπάρχουν διεθνείς λόγιοι όροι, που εν μέρει ή εξ ολοκλήρου βασίστηκαν σε ελληνικές λέξεις. Στα ελληνικά προσαρμόζονται ορθογραφικά, όπως άλλωστε συμβαίνει και σε άλλες γλώσσες, π.χ. αγγλ. _Cenozoic_, _Cainozoic_ ή _Cænozoic_, γαλλ. _Cénozoïque_, ιταλ. _Cenozoic_, γερμ. _Känozoikum_, ελλην. _καινοζωικός_.

Υπάρχουν και μη λόγια δάνεια από ξένες γλώσσες, που τα ονομάζουμε *αντιδάνεια* επειδή κάποτε ήταν ελληνικές λέξεις που είχαν οι ξένοι δανειστεί από εμάς και μετά από μια διαδρομή σε μία ή περισσότερες ξένες γλώσσες, επέστρεψαν στη δική μας, σχεδόν αγνώριστες. Τις απλοποιούμε όπως και τα άλλα δάνεια. Δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να γνωρίζουμε πώς γράφονται στην ξένη γλώσσα και είναι στρεβλωτικό να πηγαίνουμε ακόμα πιο πίσω επειδή οι ρίζες τους ήταν κάποτε ελληνικές. Π.χ. το _στυφάδο_ γραφόταν με «υ» επειδή προέρχεται από βενετ. _stufado_, αλλά σήμερα έχει απλοποιηθεί σε _στιφάδο_. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το γράψουμε με «υ» επειδή στα βάθη της ιστορίας της λέξης υπήρξε ένα ελληνικό ρήμα _τύφω_ (=γεμίζω με καπνό). Η σημασία και η γραφή της λέξης έχει αλλάξει: άλλο _τύφω_ και άλλο _στιφάδο_.


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2010)

Επειδή κάποιοι που παρακολουθούν το θέμα μπορεί να θεωρήσουν ότι λείπουν ορισμένα από τα αντιδάνεια του ΛΝΕΓ, να τους προλάβω:

Σύμφωνα με το ΛΝΕΓ (το δικό μου τουλάχιστον, του 2006) με «υ» πρέπει να γράφεται όχι μόνο ο _τζύρος_, αλλά, για τον ίδιο λόγο, και η *τζυριτζάντζουλα*. Λείπει από τον παραπάνω πίνακα επειδή δεν λημματογραφείται στο ΕΛΝΕΓ.
τζυριτζάντζουλα < ιταλ. gironzolare «περιφέρομαι άσκοπα, τριγυρίζω» (με εκφραστ. επανάληψη τού φθόγγου -τζ-) < *gironzolo, υποκ. του giro < λατ. gyrus < μτγν. γύρος (πβ. κ. τζύρος)). (ΛΝΕΓ)
Η απλοποιημένη γραφή της είναι, βέβαια, *τζιριτζάντζουλα*.

Το *τσίμα-τσίμα* γράφεται πλέον έτσι στο ΕΛΝΕΓ με σχόλιο:
*τσίμα ή τσύμα;*
Αν ήταν βέβαιη η αναγωγή —μέσω του ιταλ. _cima_— στο αρχ. _κύμα_, τότε θα επρόκειτο για αντιδάνειο και, ως εκ τούτου, η γραφή _τσύμα-τσύμα_ (με –_ύ_–) θα ήταν ετυμολογικά συνεπέστερη. Εντούτοις, είναι δυνατή η διαφορετική ετυμολόγηση (< φρ. _σιμά-σιμά_) και, εφόσον, υπάρχει αβεβαιότητα, είναι προτιμότερη η απλούστερη γραφή: _τσίμα-τσίμα_ (με –_ί_–).

Το *τσανάκι* και η *τσανάκα* γράφονται με ένα «ν». Ετυμολογία:
< τουρκ. _çanak_ «πήλινο δοχείο», παλαιοτουρκική λέξη, η οποία δεν σχετίζεται με το ελνστ. _σαννάκιον_ «είδος περσικού ποτηριού».

Με δύο «ν» ωστόσο γράφονται τα *καννελόνια*, όπως δηλ. και η _καννέλα_ και τα όμοια του πίνακα, όχι επειδή είναι δύο στο _cannelloni_ (δύο είναι και τα «λ», αλλά δεν μας αφορούν) αλλά στην _κάννη_. Λείπουν από τον πίνακα.

Η *μοτοσικλέτα* (γαλλ. _motocyclette_) είναι ελληνογενής όρος που σχηματίστηκε με βάση την ελληνική λέξη _κύκλος_, άρα (σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά του Κέντρου) είναι προτιμότερη η ετυμολογική γραφή _μοτοσυκλέτα_, όπως και _γλυκερίνη_ από το γαλλικό _glycerine_ από το ελληνικό _γλυκός_. Με τη διαφορά (λέω εγώ) ότι δεν είναι *_μοτοκυκλέτα_. Βέβαια, για μια λέξη που κυκλοφορούσε τόσα χρόνια με «υ» δεν αλλάζεις εύκολα συνήθειο. Στην περίπτωση λέξεων σαν αυτή (ή τις _στυλ /στιλ_ και _στυλό / στιλό_) θα μας βασανίζουν πολλά χρόνια οι διπλοτυπίες.


----------



## sarant (Jan 10, 2010)

Στο ΛΝΕΓ μέχρι πρόσφατα γραφόταν 'τσαννάκι' διότι δέχονταν την ετυμολογία από σαννάκιον.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 22, 2011)

Από τον Dr Moshe: *Η προσωπογραφία τού αντιδανείου*.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2011)

Και τώρα η συνέχεια: *Η ορθογραφία του αντιδανείου*. 

Ο Dr Moshe ταξινομεί τα αντιδάνεια σε τρεις κύριες κατηγορίες. Στις πρώτες δύο τα αντιδάνεια απλογραφούνται. Έτσι, εκτός από τα απροσάρμοστα σαν το _εστέτ_, έχουμε και προσαρμοσμένα που δεν είναι εύκολο στον ομιλητή να αναγνωρίσει την ελληνική τους προέλευση, οπότε: _καρότο, στιφάδο, τζίρος, τσιρότο_ (επιλέγω λέξεις για τις οποίες έχει γίνει στο παρελθόν πολλή συζήτηση ως προς την ορθογραφία που προτείνει το Κέντρο Λεξικολογίας).

Η συζήτηση μπορεί τώρα να μεταφερθεί στις λέξεις της τρίτης κατηγορίας (με τις 4 υποκατηγορίες) όπου «μπορεί να προτιμηθεί» η ετυμολογική γραφή επειδή είναι προφανής η ελληνική προέλευση. Είναι όμως προφανής; Η πρόταση του Dr Moshe υπέρ της ετυμολογικής γραφής ενισχύεται περισσότερο, σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, από την _ιστορική_ γραφή των λέξεων, που θυμούνται και εξακολουθούν να χρησιμοποιούν πολλοί, ακόμα κι αν τα περισσότερα λεξικά τις έχουν προσαρμόσει στη νέα απλογραφημένη τους εκδοχή. Ανάμεσα τους είναι η _κορώνα / κορόνα_, το _φυντάνι / φιντάνι_, το _ελιξήριο / ελιξίριο_ και το _γαρύφαλλο / γαρίφαλο_.

Διαβάστε και σχολιάστε (νομίζω ότι ο ίδιος θα προτιμούσε τα σχόλια να γίνουν στο ιστολόγιό του).


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2012)

Κουίζ: Ποιο αντιδάνειο δεν έχει απλοποιήσει ούτε το ΛΚΝ; 

Το βρήκα χτες όταν ο ορθογραφικός μου διορθωτής ήθελε να γράψω το —_υ_— με —_ι_—, κάτι που δεν ζητά ούτε το ΛΚΝ.

Αν βαριέστε το κουίζ, πατήστε εδώ.


----------



## sarant (May 3, 2012)

Μόνο που κατά το ΛΚΝ δεν είναι αντιδάνειο (ούτε εγώ το θεωρώ). Κι αν πάμε στα αναπλοποίητα δάνεια, τότε έχει κι άλλα το ΛΚΝ (λαίδη).


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2012)

Ναι, είναι θέμα για συζήτηση, αλλά άφησέ το λιγάκι, μπορεί να ψαρέψω κι άλλα... αναπλοποίητα.


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2012)

Πριν περάσω στα αναπλοποίητα που με ενδιαφέρουν, να πιάσω το _δυναμό_ του κουίζ. Καθώς το έγραφα χτες, ο διορθωτής μου το υπογράμμισε και η υπόδειξή του ήταν να το γράψω *_διναμό_! Άρχισα να ψάχνομαι γιατί δεν ήξερα κανένα λεξικό να το γράφει έτσι. Ούτε και βρήκα. Κατάλαβα ωστόσο τη λογική του. Θεωρεί ότι η λέξη είναι αντιδάνειο επειδή της έχουμε φερθεί σαν να είναι αντιδάνειο. Η _δυναμοηλεκτρική μηχανή_ και η _δυναμομηχανή_ μπορεί να είναι ελληνογενείς ξένοι όροι, αλλά το _δυναμό_ δεν βγήκε από σύντμηση των ελληνικών λέξεων (που δεν το συνηθίζουμε άλλωστε, δεν λέμε η _στενό_ και η _δακτυλό_), δεν είναι λόγιο, ήρθε κατευθείαν από τη γαλλική σύντμηση, έγινε ουδέτερο και άκλιτο. Κάτι σαν το (άγνωστο στα νεότερα λεξικά) _μανιατό_, που δεν το ομορφύναμε σε _μαγνητό_. Ε, το Λεξισκόπιο το έκανε αγνώριστο με –_ι_–. (Το αντίστροφο θα ήταν το αγνώριστο _μετρό_ να γίνει _η μητρό_.) Θα συμφωνήσω με την εξήγηση ότι δεν ικανοποιείται το κριτήριο της συνεχούς παρουσίας προκειμένου να το κρατήσουμε με –_υ_–. Παρόμοια είναι η περίπτωση του υβριδικού _βινύλιου_, όπου το –_υ_– ανήκει στην _ύλη_. Στο ΛΝΕΓ και το ΛΚΝ έχουμε _βινύλιο_, στο Μείζον _βινίλιο_. Είμαι περίεργος να δω αν σπεύσαμε να απλοποιήσουμε και άλλα στις πρώτες μέρες της απλοποίησης.

Και ποια δεν απλοποιήσαμε; Τη _λαίδη_ την έχουμε συζητήσει εδώ.

Δεν έχουμε συζητήσει το *μωσαϊκό*, από το _musaicus_ και τις _Μούσες_. Γιατί δεν το κάναμε _*μοσαϊκό*_, να μην το μπερδεύουμε με τον Μωυσή και τον _μωσαϊκό_ νόμο;
:)


----------



## sarant (May 3, 2012)

Αυτό είναι ένα θέμα -διότι το ωμέγα δεν υπάρχει πουθενά (ή είναι μακρό το ιταλικό mosaico;!) Τουλάχιστο στο βινύλιο και ακόμα περισσότερο στο δυναμό έχουμε μια α) κρυμμένη β) ολοζώντανη ελληνική λέξη.

Το μυδράλιο βλέπω ότι έχει απλοποιηθεί στο ΛΚΝ και στο ΛΝΕΓ ως προς την κατάληξη όχι όμως και στο μι- διότι γίνεται σεβαστή η παρετυμολογία. (Ενώ στο κτ*ριο όχι από το ΛΝΕΓ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> (που δεν το συνηθίζουμε άλλωστε, δεν λέμε η _στενό_ και η _δακτυλό_)


Επειδή δεν πρόλαβαν τη σύγχρονη τάση. Εγώ, τουλάχιστον, λέω (παράλληλα με τη φωτογραφία και τη μοτοσικλέτα) και _φωτό_, και _μοτό_, και υποθέτω ότι θα υπάρχουν και άλλα...


----------



## Zazula (May 3, 2012)

sarant said:


> Τουλάχιστο στο βινύλιο και ακόμα περισσότερο στο δυναμό έχουμε μια α) κρυμμένη β) ολοζώντανη ελληνική λέξη.


Και για τον ίδιο λόγο σχεδόν όλοι όταν μεταγράφουν το Photoshop στα ελληνικά διατηρούν το ωμέγα: _φώτοσοπ_ (κ. _φωτοσοπιά_, _φωτοσοπίστας _κλπ).


----------

